# Equafleece help



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi my parents are getting Tilly an equafleece for Xmas I've just done all the measurements and it's come up with 22" 
I know in two years & she's grown but I'm sure she had a 16" one before 
Just wondered what size your doggie has?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Never used an equafleece but my dogs are in 14/15 inch coats. My standard poodles who stood 24 inches at the shoulder and , as a breed, are quite compact, took 24 inch coats.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Alfie, 6kg Westie, wears the 16'' - dachshund cut in tankies & polo neck coats, and slim in the bodysuits.
Jake, 30kg Greyhound, wears 31'' slim in tankies, jumpers, polo neck coats & bodysuits, and 34'' in the regular coat.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

What is she? My JRT wears a 16" jumper and coat from Equafleece. He's a very small JRT too...see photo!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Little P said:


> What is she? My JRT wears a 16" jumper and coat from Equafleece. He's a very small JRT too...see photo!
> 
> View attachment 291935


She's a Tibetan terrier x JRT 10.1kg 
She's on the chunky side but 22" just seemed massive but all the replies make it seem normal


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I've got two small-ish whippets in 22" slim jumpers and a bigger one in a 24" slim if that's any help?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

If you're having trouble with sizing & the online calculator (it's a bit naff and easily confused!) then give them a call or drop them an email, they couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dont forget that Equafleece measure differently than most coats. 

They go from the sternum to the tail base, not the collar/withers.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> Dont forget that Equafleece measure differently than most coats.
> 
> They go from the sternum to the tail base, not the collar/withers.


That's what confused me I would of gone for 16 inch but the calculation says 22"


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

rachelholmes said:


> She's a Tibetan terrier x JRT 10.1kg
> She's on the chunky side but 22" just seemed massive but all the replies make it seem normal


If you're not sure give them a call. They have worked out what fits my dog best by his dodgy measurements (he's tiny, but very butch) and they've not got it wrong yet. They're incredibly friendly and helpful


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

SixStar said:


> If you're having trouble with sizing & the online calculator (it's a bit naff and easily confused!) then give them a call or drop them an email, they couldn't be more helpful.


I'm going to message them before I order as Tilly is an odd size so want to make sure it fits nicely everywhere


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Benji is an 11kg cockapoo and he had the 22" in the equafleece jumper


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rachelholmes said:


> That's what confused me I would of gone for 16 inch but the calculation says 22"


Ned wears a 19/20" Hurtta coat, but is 24" with Equafleece.

I dont like the online calculator with EF - gave Ned as a 26inch Bullie fit which was WAAAAYYY too big. He could go through the neck like a tunnel.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

When I measure Ludo for a standard coat he needs a 14 inch coat as I measure from back of neck to base of tail but when measured for an equafleece he is 18 inches as I measure from sternum to base of tail


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I've ordered Reena a 16 inch Slim Daxie fleece this morning , she's been wearing a normal 16 inch daxie but keeps losing her paws. I had to phone as they were out of stock in the orange , they are so helpful and pleasant.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This is what happens if you trust their calculator!

DSC_0617_02 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, bless, you could get another dog in there !
I do _love_ that orange , Tango appropriately has one on right now .


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2016)

Kenzie's 14" from base of neck to tail and she wears a 16" equafleece. She's a very little westie, 5.5kg.


----------



## Shammer (Sep 8, 2016)

Can I jump in here as a new dog owner?! 
I have a 6 month old cocker. Does he need a coat? Are they just for walking? How do I buy one to fit considering that he's growing all the time? 
I don't see very many dogs around here wearing coats.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Shammer said:


> Can I jump in here as a new dog owner?!
> I have a 6 month old cocker. Does he need a coat? Are they just for walking? How do I buy one to fit considering that he's growing all the time?
> I don't see very many dogs around here wearing coats.


A young cocker certainly shouldn't need a coat.


----------



## Shammer (Sep 8, 2016)

SixStar said:


> A young cocker certainly shouldn't need a coat.


Ok great, thank you!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> This is what happens if you trust their calculator!
> 
> DSC_0617_02 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


I messaged them on fb and they said 18" pug would be best for Tilly, the calculator said 22" one


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Always worth double checking on the phone, it's like human clothes they can all come out a bit differently. Maggie has a 16 most of the time but one in particular is too loose around the chest.


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

My slinky snake collie creature was between sizes, BUT on his length measurement he was definitely 21, so should have needed a 22. As we weren't sure if he should be slim or normal and after asking for advice in another group, I ended up ordering a 24 slim, which is pretty much perfect!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Shammer said:


> Can I jump in here as a new dog owner?!
> I have a 6 month old cocker. Does he need a coat? Are they just for walking? How do I buy one to fit considering that he's growing all the time?
> I don't see very many dogs around here wearing coats.


He'll probably be OK without one. Just don't let him get wet through then stand around chatting while he shivers. If he keeps moving like Cockers do, he should be fine. And you can't easily get a good fit on a still-growing dog, it stands to reason. Only one of my four dogs normally wears a coat in winter; she's 15, arthritic (so doesn't move about much), slim and short-coated.


----------

